# Book : Author Dick Staal



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi to all,

Persons who are interested in this great book .
You want to buy this book.?
Great trainer and Writer.

Click www.dickstaal.com

Succes and greetz,

Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------

